# Vomit & Diarrhea



## LindyUVA (Dec 16, 2012)

Hampton is almost 13 weeks. Great puppy. Been on Fromm large breed puppy since he was 9 weeks. No issues. Crate trained and excellent in the crate. He started whining after an hour in the crate (not like him), so I took him outside where he threw up what looked like a full meal. 10 minutes later, repeated. 5 minutes later, lots of yellow bile. 5 minutes later, foam. 5 minutes later, diarrhea. We are now sleeping in the den-- me on the couch, him on his bed next to me. I'm such a worrier that I'm making myself sick!!! Lol

He usually eats 3x day-- 6:15am, 12:00pm, 6:15/6:30pm. Today, I split up his last meal because I was hosting an Open House at school. I fed him half of the 6:30pm meal at 4:30pm and the second half at 7:50pm. He's had all shots and deworming. Only waiting on rabies vaccine coming up. Last fecal test was negative (on January 15). 

Blogs say once in a blue moon like this is normal--- guess I'm looking for further stories to make me feel better since I can't sleep! Anyone do the withholding food for 24 hrs after vomiting deal? Should I?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I would take a syringe and shoot fluids downs it mouth every ten minutes. they will get sick. Did you have a parvo test? and I never lost one to that, but did have that battle. So why do you think it is coming out both ends?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Is your dog holding its self to long? I guess you have the answer.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I hope it all is going to be ok, very pretty dog!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what's happening with your pup, but if you are driving yourself crazy call an emergency vet, tell them what's going on, and ask them for advice on what to do, or just take him in. It may cost a bit more (I know my e-vet charges $85 just as a start up cost) but if you have the money and you're really that worried, it might give you some peace of mind.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Nice thing to say but, some people I learned only have us to ask.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Praying to God will work as much as vet, just ask me


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

harmony, you really should learn how to edit your original posts.

OP, if your puppy is vomiting/having diarrhea the main concern would be parvo. If not the ER then call your regular vet ASAP in the morning and take him in for a parvo test. You should be able to call your local ER for advice as well. Continue to offer water so he does not become dehydrated.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

harmony said:


> Nice thing to say but, some people I learned only have us to ask.


Well in all fairness it's more than a nice thing to say, it's practical advise. If the OP has not found an e-vet in her area, it would behoove her to do so in case of an emergency. I understand that some people don't have access to a 24 hr vet, but this would be a good time to point out that one should talk to their regular vet (if you know that there is no e-vet in your area) about possibly being able to contact them at home in case of an emergency. I know that when Sasha got dehydrated this summer I took her in and the vet (who was not my regular vet, but I know my regular vet would have done the same thing) gave me his cell number because he could tell I was about half nutty worrying about her. It's good to inform people about all the possible solutions to their problems. I had no idea about e-vets until I came on this site, and was very greatful when Sasha had her seizure that I had heard of it.


----------



## LindyUVA (Dec 16, 2012)

Update: called vet last night and walked her through everything. She told me that as long as he had stopped (and he did) and was showing no more whimpering, vomiting, etc., it was most likely from eating too quickly or something he picked up at ate. I am getting ready to go in now for a parvo test and bringing in a fecal sample too. He's get tons of energy this morning and keeps on giving him this sad look like, "why the **** aren't you feeding me?!?" Poor guy!! This morning:::









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

